# Polly Fill Under Pan



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I saw a video on Youtube where a guy puts polly fill under the pan to keep debris out of there. I've always put waxed paper over the pan, but messing with the center of the trap above the pan is always a slight risk. Has anybody used polly fill this way? If so, what was your experience? Better or worse than waxed paper.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Works good, can soak up some water.

Lift the loose jaw when playing around there. Make sure if you get caught, it's your whole hand, not one finger nail. Much less pain that way.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I've always used wax paper cause that's how I was shown. A leaf has worked before in the absence of paper. I've also caught them with no pan cover at all.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yeah, with peat moss and a crisp trigger, nothing is needed.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I always used fiberglass insulation under my pans. I suppose polyfill would do the same thing.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

_ I use to use cotton balls some but they will absorb water and don't work well in freezing weather. Any thing you use under the pan needs to be scent free or coyotes will often dig the trap out.I made the mistake once of using fill that had been set up with lure and they immediately dug the trap out._


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I've used poly fill and the issue I had was waterlogging and then freezing. 

A trappers cap allows you to pack and bed your trap without worrying about firing the trap and it leaves a nice pocket under the pan. I cover the pan with a pan cover, wax paper, or a leaf before blending.

Trappers caps are cheap and are made for all different kinds of traps. I highly recommend them for everyone but especially novice trappers or guys that don't do it all the time


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm going to try the poly fill on a couple traps on Sunday and see how it works. I currently bed the trap, cover the pan area, within the jaws, with wax paper, then bury with peetmoss, then sift some dry dirt over it and blend it in. I've tried skipping the waxed paper before and more times than not, the peet mose will get under the pan and it won't fire unless a lot of preasure is applied missing animals. I'm going to try to skip the waxed paper on a couple and just lightly pack some poly fill under the pan, then set as normal.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fluff the polyfill IMO, don't pack it. 
Peat moss will work alone but you have to have very little pan travel until fire (hence my description of crisp). A night latch can help with that.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

http://lynxcat.proboards.com/thread/8470/use-pan-material
Polyfill ranks very low among those surveyed.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I have also used "Under Alls". It is a foam type product that is cut to fit several pan sizes. It works great in dry conditions but is prone to freezing and making noise when wet.

Old window screens cut to size is very effective. I've also used cut to size Ziploc bag materials to keep out moisture.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

wicklundrh said:


> I have also used "Under Alls". It is a foam type product that is cut to fit several pan sizes. It works great in dry conditions but is prone to freezing and making noise when wet.
> 
> Old window screens cut to size is very effective. I've also used cut to size Ziploc bag materials to keep out moisture.


Great tip on the window screen. Seems like even brand new screen material from the hardware store would be cost effective too. Last time I had a screen repaired it seemed real reasonable in cost.....although i don't remember the price.


----------

